

Interesting discussion about distributed shells [2010] - cannedprimates
http://groups.google.com/group/devops-toolchain/browse_thread/thread/99fab04f6f1e6f60

======
ra
As a developer who knows nothing of devops....

Given Pupper, Chef and CFEngine; why would I choose one over the others?

